# Removing vocals from a song?



## Viro (Oct 4, 2006)

Are there any programs that make it possible to remove, or reduce the vocals of a sound file? Given a song, would it be possible to get the program to basically filter out the audio?

Used to be able to do this with some success on my old hifi, which had a remove audio button. Would like to do this in software now, so any software suggestions would be much appreciated.


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 4, 2006)

I've done this with Audacity through the use of a plugin which doesn't come to mind right now (grr ).  It actually removed the sound in the middle of the stereo feel.  The only issue I've had when I've done this is when reverb was used on the vocals.  Depending on how they were applied, you might end up with a ghost of the vocals thanks to the reverb.  You can still try and mask it out with the rest of the music as much as you can, but it will still be there especially if you have good ears.  But it does work.

OK, I think I found it.  Check here for the plugin (I think it's the Center Pan Remover plugin....just search for the text on the page).


----------



## Natobasso (Oct 4, 2006)

With a flat track, since the vocals are in the midrange (the most common and audible frequency of all) it is almost impossible to completely remove the vocals. And vocals are usualy set in the "Center" of the stereo field so they exist in both left and right tracks of the recording in most cases.

You can minimize them, however, by removing the upper mid range, possibly around 500-1000Hz or so. Play with your eq settings till the vocals are as minimized as possible to your ear.


----------



## Natobasso (Oct 4, 2006)

Audacity's "Center Pan Remover" looks promising...


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 4, 2006)

Natobasso said:


> Audacity's "Center Pan Remover" looks promising...



I've used it and depending on how the audio is recorded, you can basically remove all of the vocals.  If somehow the recording engineer recorded a seperate track for reverb and panned it, then unfortunately you're going to hear the reverb ghost of the vocals.  Either way, it's better than nothing.


----------

